# Hello



## VickyH-J (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

My name is Vicky and my partner and 7month old daughter are hoping to move to New Zealand in the next six months or so.

I am currently completing the EOI and I have to say there are parts that make my head hurt so I will be posting some questions, sorry if it's a duplicate of anyone else's, I have been looking through the forums but haven't found the answers yet.

He's a Nurse and I'm a Probation Officer so hopefully we'll get a job offer soon and then the ball will start rolling, in the meantime I'm trying to get as much done as possible to get ready. It's a little scary.

Sorry to ramble on!

Vicky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

6 months and you've not even put in your EOI? 

I'll move this to the NZ board.


----------



## VickyH-J (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok, maybe I'll add a few details so as not to look too incompetent.

My parents live in New Zealand already and have offered us a place to stay rent free. I'm also completing a work visa and would probably look to put that in, get it dealt with and then once there work on the EOI/Residency Visa.


----------

